# RTF is dying? Everyone's left for Facebook? The sky has fallen? Usage Statistics..



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

So, after being asked by a buddy if I thought it was ironic that folks were telling folks on RTF that folks are no longer using RTF, but using Facebook instead, I took a look at something.

Since December of 2009, which is as far back as our metrics tool can take me, RTF has averaged over 600,000 hits per day or over 18 million hits per month. 

So, I was in meetings all day today. I came to my office to look around and I look at my main page for RTF. My settings are to show 50 threads on the first page. What did I find? All 50 threads were posted today. 

I got a voicemail from someone last night, who is posting on RTF regularly, to tell me that RTF is dying and it needs repair.

I'm all for it folks...I'm all for growing RTF and improving it. But I'm not seeing the data to show that it has died. 

Yes, I've been told by folks that some are choosing to use Facebook instead. OK... The more tools we have to enjoy our hobbies and glean/share useful information, the better.

RTF remains a resource for the enhancement of retriever folks' hobbies and activities. I'm glad that one or two folks are still using the resource.

My mind and ears are open to suggestions and improvements.

Sincere thanks to all of you who utilize RTF and make it what it is.

Chris - aka, the Janitor.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

I personally check RTF 3 times a day, and will NEVER get on Face book!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Face book sucks I think. Its all about people telling everyone their going to bed, or I saw a good movie, I have the sweetest spouse, Ive had a hard day at work, Im sitting on my back porch sipping wine etc.etc.etc.
Dosent make since to me.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Facebook sucks and will never come close to RTF. Chris you know things cycle and people come back to the best always! I can tell you my posting here is way down but it has nothing to do with RTF itself, I am just too busy with work. I ues to post multiple times a day but now I go days without posting at all because I just don't have the time I would like to to enjoy RTF.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Dying? Really? 

Don't change a thing. I like it just the way it is. Where else can I see mens briefs in the same thread as a training video? One stop shopping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Almost everyone from here that I see on facebook is on here, too. I haven't noticed that it's dying. I have noticed a wider variety of posts on a wider variety of topics, which may be where they're getting that idea from... Lots of new folks and there's nothing wrong with that. Over the years, it's quite noticeable that forum interaction and activity runs on a wave and comes and goes... Remember when it used to COMPLETELY die in the summer??? I mean NOBODY was on the internet. Then it would revive again in the fall...


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah facebook, I ate some oatmeal for breakfast then chatted a bit,,,,


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

<<<<<
Almost everyone from here that I see on facebook is on here, too.
>>>>>

um, circular logic???? ;-) isnt _exactly_ everyone here that you see on facebook here too??? ;-) j/k - gave me a laugh


facebook is thriving with some retriever enthusiasts but its different. a little more on brags, pics of personal dogs, and lots of more personal/business stuff that doesnt go over as well here - like Kristie and Drew's expanding business. You guys are definitely proactive! impressive! 

it also allows for sharing of certain dog related news with friends and family that are not in the game.

not anywhere near as training and test/trialing oriented. no need for any drastic changes here IMHO


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

I would not go to facebook


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.

Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

FB is okay for posting video links and pictures, but it no way as fun and exciting as RTF!! 

My opinion, beside FB irritates the [email protected]!! out of me...


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Byron Musick said:


> FB is okay for posting video links and pictures, but it no way as fun and exciting as RTF!!
> 
> My opinion, beside FB irritates the [email protected]!! out of me...


facebook is great for casually keeping up with friends and family all at once, cuts your email time by 10 fold.

but i do NOT farm, mafia war, send rainbows, or any of that other stuff.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

I am by know means a computer wiz, but I can't even get face book to work for me. I don't know how I don't even want to know how. I think if you check this time of year is generally slow anyway.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Does that mean Honcho III is ready to be posted? : )


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Naw, we couldn't possibly appreciate it.  I think that is another way of saying it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, *Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd*.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Negative! Many of us have been waiting impatiently for the third installment! :2c:


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

FWIW, RTF is my home page.


----------



## huntH2OFowl (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been an infrequent poster and frequent lurker here for quite some time. I can count on one hand the number of retriever related sites I have visited on Facebook. Seems to me that this forum is more open to discussion from newbies on up the ladder. 

Don't think that would be possible on a Facebook format


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I opened a face book account and closed it 1 week later it didn't do anything for me but I do really enjoy this site thank you very much Chris.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Ed, I would love to read the third "chapter" on Honcho. I have saved one and two on disk and I am impatiently waiting to hear "the rest of the story...." 
Signed,
Middle aged, broke, and Face book impaired.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> So, after being asked by a buddy if I thought it was ironic that folks were telling folks on RTF that folks are no longer using RTF, but using Facebook instead, I took a look at something.
> 
> Since December of 2009, which is as far back as our metrics tool can take me, RTF has averaged over 600,000 hits per day or over 18 million hits per month.
> 
> ...


I don't see any real activity on Facebook with the retriever crowd. Besides one can only post a short message there. It will be interesting to see if Facebook survives when the begin with charging a monthly fee.

Many of the BS marketers are using the Social Media buzz words telling those with something to sell that they need to be on Facebook. I ignore all the self and business hype on Facebook. Facebook is great with reconnecting with old school mates and friends but, that's about it.

Oh and Chris your usage of 'hits"; Come on now, "hits" is so 1990's. Your advertisers need to be concerned with "unique weekly users" as that will tell them how many folks are using RTF. Everytime someone opens a thread is a hit.

Thanks for RTF and your judicial use of censorship!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris I find RTF great. Summer months I find myself doing more outside leaving less time for online. 
I still think you can always improve something. Not saying it would work or be used, but possibly an IM feature would be cool. Also the ability to not allow IM's. Just a thought.


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

i use both, and love both, don't change at thing!

maria


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

david gibson said:


> facebook is great for casually keeping up with friends and family all at once, cuts your email time by 10 fold.
> 
> but i do NOT farm, mafia war, send rainbows, or any of that other stuff.


ditto.

I use FB to keep tabs on what friends/family are doing day-to-day but check in at RTF to read posts with a lot more "substance." Well, most of the time, lol.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

david gibson said:


> facebook is great for casually keeping up with friends and family all at once, cuts your email time by 10 fold.
> 
> but i do NOT farm, mafia war, send rainbows, or any of that other stuff.


The irritation I get is I almost daily have to verify my e-mail address. But I do agree, you can chat with family and friend if they are up!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Facebook is TMI (too much info) more than I want to share and more than I want to know


Not saying I dont want Honcho III....but remember Godfather I and II and how Godfather III turned out....


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Just wait till next week and then see how popular RTF is.......


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Chris I use both. And thankyou for providing RTF.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Honcho III would be every bit as treasured as the first 2 installments were by this particular individual.

Willing to wait regards

Bubba


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


I've never been on Facebook. On RTF I miss Joe S., Lisa van Loo, Jerry (RIP), Vickie Lamb & soooo many others. That said- I have no doubt there are folks waiting in the wings for Honcho's story. I hope you can indulge us because everyone would gain something from it.

M


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Franco said:


> Facebook is great with reconnecting with old school mates and friends but, that's about it.


Oh yeah, well what about tofu & broccoli stir fry recipes? I don't see those here very often. ;-):razz:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

It looks busy to me.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Had old girlfriends find me on FB (so far ,so good !!) . Only the possibility of new GFs on RTF . Guess I'm lucky I found new GF thru DU !! 
Living for the future regards........
WBTW, no one on FB gets the REGARDS sign off . WTF ..


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

I check this site every day. I've got lots to learn. I don't belong to Facebook and won't join. You've got me here and I'm staying ! That medium is not as conducive to learning as this one.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate Facebook.

Have a great day!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

RTF??? Nobody don't go there no more- too crowded.


Lime jello regards

Bubba


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards





Miriam Wade said:


> I've never been on Facebook. On RTF I miss Joe S., Lisa van Loo, Jerry (RIP), Vickie Lamb & soooo many others. That said- I have no doubt there are folks waiting in the wings for Honcho's story. I hope you can indulge us because everyone would gain something from it.
> 
> 
> 
> M


Just like other sports that I enjoy, I love to hear from the "seasoned veterans" who have lived a life that the average person could only dream of. The stories and advice they share is invaluable. When they talk, people listen. Things do change as Dr. Ed stated, I just hope at some point those heavy hitters come back and share their experiences. I'm sure I'm not the only guy who realizes how much there is to be gained by their contibutions.

Danny


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Good grief! I think I was the one that made the tongue in cheek comment about "Its a FaceBook world" on the other thread. I sure as heck did not suggest that it was the wave of the future for retriever people!

I got dragged kicking and screaming into FB, and I still do not "Get it".

As Ralph says, could you post a picture of your butt, start a networking site and call it "A*S Book?

Anyway, as anyone can see, this is still my #1 place to be, and yes its my home site too

Here I am several thousand miles from home and I have met the most wonderful people in the world, stayed on their property and trained with them. All thanks to RTF. Thank you all!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


DR ED PLEASE post Honcho part III ....... I hope to see it and I am getting pretty old...LOL. This is the BEST site bar none on the net for dog stuff. 
Chris because of RTF I have met some GREAT people over the years I have been on here. One of the highlights was my excursion up to New York to Polock's first shindig up there. Had a very high concentration of RTFers there ...my memory is getting bad so I am not gonna try to name all I met but the swishy one and Miriam sure knew how to stop a old man;s heart ...... I get on FB but lesss and less as I see how much junk is on there....Except for a bit of good old GDG where would we be. Need to know something dog related RTF here I come......Thanks Chris


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Ditto,,, Just isn't as interesting but I do check in many times during the day. Who know's when Ken and Keith will get that rematch.

Waiting to see when lime jello isn't the rage and strawberry is the fashion... But anyway...

We sure had some fun.... 

I love chicken salad,,,, morning, noon and night....

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I got a voicemail from someone last night, who is posting on RTF regularly, to tell me that RTF is dying and it needs repair.


Yeah, but that person probably has too much time on their hands. Probably has their dog trained by A PRO! Bastard.

If it's someone you respect and/or has a link to the retriever world, perhaps you should give it some thought. As Dr. Ed and DSO replied, there may be more hits as of late, but is quantity better than quality?

It reminds me of the does size matter question. Is more necessarily better or is it something else that adds value?

I would much rather see a thread titled "Welcome Back" geared toward experienced folks coming back to the forum who want to share their knowledge with the up and coming RTF community than simply a thread listing who has changed their handles to their real names.

But that's just me.

Felony...I mean, Melanie (I keep forgetting which website I am on)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I think RTF will outlast facebook.
I do not facebook.
I was hit in the face with a book once.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

There were some fantastic threads here over the winter where pics were posted of fields and several of us drew out test set ups with (mostly) Ted Shih critiquing and offering advice on what we came up with. Those were some of the best threads I've read on RTF, but there are many.

It's spring/summer and people are out training and running dogs while enjoying the warm weather. RTF, like many things, is seasonal to some extent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> I was hit in the face with a book once.


Ken, you will learn to love books again. Start with paperbacks and work your way up.

Call if you need help.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

EdA said:


> Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.


Thanks for sending it to me by PM. I won't bother to post it either.


;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

RTF lost two big contributors in the last year in Jerry Harris and Richard Halstead...guys like that are irreplaceable..guys like Shayne and Guthrie are immersed in being great dads..people like K.G.,Gundog2002,Patrick Johndrow have all but disappeared...you need some "characters"."pot stirrers" and good guys to have fun around here


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

Facebook is where I keep tabs on the family and a few doggie friends but RTF is where I come to learn to be a better trainer and feel connected to the "world". I dont post much 'cause I dont know much  but I am here at least three times a day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Bon, what did Shayne and Gut offer besides entertainment? There needs to be some value added back to the site. Entertainment is no doubt why we are here a lot of the time, but you know what I'm sayin.'

Keith Griffith, Paul Cantrell & Patrick Johndrow have gone to the dark side. I know, I see them there every day. ;-)

I have offered to try & help Chris rebuild the quality of visitors to this forum. It's up to him.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

What's a facebook?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Melanie!

Would Gooser fit in??

Quality of my posts leave much to be desired,, but member,, even British Royalty had a Jester, or a village idiot!!

ALL IN FAVOR OF GOOSER BEIN THE RTF VILLAGE IDIOT YELL HERE ,,HERE!!

And AYCOCK better not have P.M'd Honcho 3 to anybody!!
We's all been waitin a LONG time!!

Gooser


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Bon, what did Shayne and Gut offer besides entertainment? There needs to be some value added back to the site. Entertainment is no doubt why we are here a lot of the time, but you know what I'm sayin.'
> 
> Keith Griffith, Paul Cantrell & Patrick Johndrow have gone to the dark side. I know, I see them there every day. ;-)
> 
> I have offered to try & help Chris rebuild the quality of visitors to this forum. It's up to him.


I'm sure Chris will take your suggestions under consideration... Blahahaha... 

*Entertainment is totally undervalued with this forum if you ask me,,, HELLO!!!!*

Force fetch, get a rope, find a pro, and what program are you following???? That probably covers the educational part of this web-site...

Now,,, what do you think about global warming??? Or Sara Puklain.... 

Angie


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> Had old girlfriends find me on FB (so far ,so good !!) . Only the possibility of new GFs on RTF . Guess I'm lucky I found new GF thru DU !!
> Living for the future regards........
> WBTW, no one on FB gets the REGARDS sign off . WTF ..


If she ain't on RTF she won't put up with my dog addiction. No reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


I, too, haven't been as active on RTF recently as I have in the past, but that's because of family obligations and sadnesses over the last 6 months, and not because of any loss of interest in the value of the site or appreciation of the fine people who participate here. Facebook and the other popular social sites have a place in the cyber community, and RTF has a place of honor in the retriever/FT/HT community. RTF dying? Not a chance. 'Nuff said by me....except that VERY few people I see on Facebook probably even know what a bufflehead is....right Ed?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

In the last couple of weeks, I have judged in both Utah and Maryland. At each of the judging assignments, I have had "total strangers" come up to me and seem to be a "long time friend"...Why??? Because of RTF!!! Once they introduce themselves as "I'm so and so on RTF", it all makes sense.  I've heard so many compliments about RTF and how it has enriched their training, friendships and goals with their dogs. 

The complaints I receive via PMs, phone calls or emails are normally from those that are not following the guidelines in posting in the classified ad forums/someone feels they are getting picked on/feel that somone else is not "following the golden rule"/think that being a moderator is a paid/full time job and we should be able to read minds, take care of what they want done immediately/etc.

Then there are the PMs, phone calls and emails from those that want to say thanks for the assistance I've given them in one way or another or how much they enjoy RTF. Those make me smile 

Yes, some of our long time members don't post as much or anymore and most of them are missed. But I've also seen how others are becoming the "flavor of the day".....people like Ken Bora, MooseGooser to name a couple. I also see how the RTF family rallies around to help or offer condolences when another RTF'er is hurting because of injury or death to human and canine family members.

I do use FB, but mainly for family and close friends. It's a way for my Mom and Dad to easily see photos of what is happening around here when we've finished a building project or my granddaughter spends the weekend/shows her horse. It was also a good way to easily post photos from Utah so they could know where I was and what I was doing while gone.

RTF dying? I don't think so. RTF replaced by FB? As others have said, FB doesn't offer the same type of dialogue possibilities or camaraderie as RTF.

There is always room for improvement, but with improvement comes changes and many times that upsets people. Many like the "familiarity" of what they are accustomed to seeing/using.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Angie B said:


> I'm sure Chris will take your suggestions under consideration... Blahahaha...
> 
> *Entertainment is totally undervalued with this forum if you ask me,,, HELLO!!!!*
> 
> ...


....I think it's gonna' make life alot easier for guys who want to water intro their dawgs or transition,..they may not have so far to drive after the Iceburgs melt....


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


I agree Dr. Ed but there are many of us who'd still like to see Honcho III one day. I check RTF twice per day on average, just post very little these days.


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

I haven't been on RTF for awhile (not that I posted a lot anyway) for reasons totally unrelated to FB or who is/isn't on RTF. First, 2009 and the start of 2010 threw a few punches at my family..and most things related to dog training and testing went way down the list of priorities. Second, I've been swamped at work. Third, my 9-year-old computer and current internet service is pretty sucky (is that a word?). When it takes an archaic computer 5 minutes to load a web page...well, you get the idea. 

Now that things are starting to calm down and we are the proud owners of a new computer, hope to be back on here more often.

P.S. Please add me to the list of those patiently waiting for Honcho III.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I agree Dr. Ed but there are many of us who'd still like to see Honcho III one day. I check RTF twice per day on average, just post very little these days.


Not only "still like to see", but would LOVE to see Honcho III!!!!

I've downloaded both of the previous chapters and have read them many times! I just hope Dr. Ed "publishes" Chapter III some time before I die!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Oh yeah, well what about tofu & broccoli stir fry recipes? I don't see those here very often. ;-):razz:


I did share that with you on Facebook and guess what? That's what I had for din tonight, I swear! Just too damn easy for a lazy cook like myself to make. ;-)


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


I am doing the same, but it is just because I am so busy with my kids and don't do nearly as much with the dogs right now.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not Facebook,for me it's the single senior dating sites
Eight to eighty regards,
john


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I like facebook because I can look at peoples albums and talk all sorts of trash to my retriever friends...  And I still come here obviously...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Yeah, but that person probably has too much time on their hands. Probably has their dog trained by A PRO! Bastard.
> 
> If it's someone you respect and/or has a link to the retriever world, perhaps you should give it some thought. As Dr. Ed and DSO replied, there may be more hits as of late, but is quantity better than quality?
> 
> ...


 
Melanie, I forwarded an email from 4/26 to you. I made a new comment.

If your choice is to alter your position from April, a couple folks and a certain stud dog could certainly stand for some name-clearing. I'd like to welcome them back to RTF too.



Thanks, Chris


----------



## depittydawg (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> So, after being asked by a buddy if I thought it was ironic that folks were telling folks on RTF that folks are no longer using RTF, but using Facebook instead, I took a look at something.
> 
> Since December of 2009, which is as far back as our metrics tool can take me, RTF has averaged over 600,000 hits per day or over 18 million hits per month.
> 
> ...


I haven't been around long enough to know if usage is up or down. but I can tell you it's the best forum I've found on the web. As a newbie to the dog training world I've learned more than I could have imagined by just reading posts and asking a few questions. The Pontus forum is also the best political talk I've found on the web.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> Melanie!
> 
> Would Gooser fit in??
> 
> ...


*HERE HERE!! *

There could be none better.

I don't facebook but I am on RTF several times a day. Don't post much cause all the good answers are there already and everything I am working on has a great thread already. So I watch and learn.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I do both but there is no way that FB will ever replace RTF. I may not post daily (just did for today;-)) but I do check in multiple times per day.

Not the same as it used to be, but RTF still rocks.

Andy


----------



## Ian (Feb 11, 2009)

Chris,

I want to say thank you for such a great site! I check the site twice a day on most days. The RTF is where I go to see what's going on in the world of retrievers, HT, and FT. This is my break from all the B.S. going on in Afghanistan and a reminder of a couple things: 1) How great our country is with all the people on here. 2) It gives me plenty of things to think about working on with my dogs when I get home.

I really have enjoyed and learned a lot on here. Keep up all the great work and thanks again for everything to all of you who post!

Ian


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

This site is a useful resource for training ideas, solutions and drills.

I visit this site every day as I stare at computers most of my time in my office.
I have had the good fortune to meet several posters from here and enjoy everyone of them.
Shoot, I almost got to train with a famous trainer from GA last year!

Most of my posting is on the POTUS board.
I do share stories and try to encourage those with training issues on this board, but I don't post a lot on this board.

The search feature can help find info on any issue you have.
And the personal contact with some hi-profile trainers on this site has been an enormous asset.
They have been most helpful and incredibly generous.

Thank you to those that have helped me.

Thanks Chris for a most enjoyable peice of the hobby we all love!

It's a journey, not a destination!
Thanks for letting me be a part of it.


stan b


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

With the way the world changes faster than ever Social networking has a taken the world by fire. I was at the Wired confrence in NY the other day the main stay was getting yourself or business out there. The topic of forums came up Mayor Bloomburg stated that forums AKA BBS is not going anywhere but trends move users around the web. 

I have lurked here for years learned alot and saved a pile of money in an almost weak moment. But this is a very specialized forum if ESPN has a retriever show on I bet lurking goes up. But as a whole retriever training is a small fraturnity compared to say bass fishing. Then with the way anyone can set up a forum today you can not hit them all. 

The information that one can read here is is deep, but as a trend with younger people they like the flashy sites. Look at how RNT, Foiles, Avery has taken storm with younger duck hunters, 10 years ago I bet they didn't sell as many acrylic calls or DVDs. We have branded duck hunting with hoodies, lanyards with bands, GHG decoys....


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Facebood Schmacebook! Who's gone away? And I gotta differ, Ed. I've been waiting for Honcho III for years now. Don't post it on facebook!

And Miriam, yeah, I'm with you. Those are voices I miss too.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Maybe the problem is_ some_ have started posting more Facebook style, self absorbed, TMI about "ME", which they duplicate from FB on RTF. People come here to look for training information and FB users go to FB to keep up on personal information about a person and their trials and tribulations. If it is TMI or boring you HIDE that person. Yes they get hits and posts here for those that are seeking that type of information, but it's not what the knowlegible and experienced posters care to see or even open a thread so they check in less and less. In the last few months when newbies have posted looking for information, I see the knowlegible ones are no longer responding at all and that isn't good. The culture HAS changed. I watched the rise and fall of WRC, and when the knowlegible ones leave for good, the forum loses, and yes, it is entertainment for many, but when you can't even find a thread you want to open up, you may check in and check out.


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

DYING??????? Lord, I hope not. I have learned so much from here its ridiculous. Yep, I'm a newbie, and a very thankful one at that. Thank you Chris, for your hard work and development of this forum. I am in a very happy place right now in my life, largely in part to this forum. It wasnt long ago, I posted looking for some information and tips. The responses I recieved allowed me to find my current club, and meet some exceptional people. My dog and I have come along together very nicely, and I have this forum to credit. It may have been coincidence, but I doubt it. Thanks to all of you, new and old, that have responded to my posts. I look forward to Ken and Goosers next funny, and I pretty much live on here...... that being said, I hope RTF has a prosperous future..... for a long time!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Hhhhhmmmmmm......

All the social/dog/hunting/training websites I check on regularly occupy a certain "niche" with me. Some are geared toward social networking (FB), field trials and training (RTF), hunt tests and hunting ('Fuge Dog Forum and MS Ducks)....etc. They just have certain "flavors"....

RTF is where I come for training advice, training topics, and/or to check trial results, etc.

FB is (for me) a place where I keep up with friends and family....however, by default, lots of my friends are dog people,  but I rarely discuss real training topics on FB. 

Most of the folks I know on RTF are also FB'ers and vice-versa.....I really don't see any conflict


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Maybe the problem is_ some_ have started posting more Facebook style, self absorbed, TMI about "ME", which they duplicate from FB on RTF. People come here to look for training information and FB users go to FB to keep up on personal information about a person and their trials and tribulations. If it is TMI or boring you HIDE that person. Yes they get hits and posts here for those that are seeking that type of information, but it's not what the knowlegible and experienced posters care to see or even open a thread so they check in less and less. In the last few months when newbies have posted looking for information, I see the knowlegible ones are no longer responding at all and that isn't good. The culture HAS changed. I watched the rise and fall of WRC, and when the knowlegible ones leave for good, the forum loses, and yes, it is entertainment for many, but when you can't even find a thread you want to open up, you may check in and check out.


My sentiments also


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards



Ed, there are still quite a few around that would live to see Honcho III...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Maybe the problem is_ some_ have started posting more Facebook style, self absorbed, TMI about "ME", which they duplicate from FB on RTF. People come here to look for training information and FB users go to FB to keep up on personal information about a person and their trials and tribulations. If it is TMI or boring you HIDE that person. Yes they get hits and posts here for those that are seeking that type of information, but it's not what the knowlegible and experienced posters care to see or even open a thread so they check in less and less. In the last few months when newbies have posted looking for information, I see the knowlegible ones are no longer responding at all and that isn't good. The culture HAS changed. I watched the rise and fall of WRC, and when the knowlegible ones leave for good, the forum loses, and yes, it is entertainment for many, *but when you can't even find a thread you want to open up, you may check in and check out*.


That pretty much sums it up. Not to worry though, all is well.


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

Bustin' said:


> I personally check RTF 3 times a day, and will NEVER get on Face book!


Same here.


----------



## joshfcb (Aug 27, 2008)

Chris, 

With me just falling in love with the dog training world over the last 1.5 years, this site was/is invaluable if you can negotiate through the normal BS. I don't post much for a couple reasons 1) I don't fee like I have much to offer in regards to advice, and 2) When I ask a question I get the following advice.....do a search.

I check the site multiple times a day and still love reading as much as I can, but until the more experienced folks are willing to take a newbie until their wing and try to help, I think that good discussion, the future of RTF, and the future of the games we love so much will be limited. 

Just my 2 cents. 

Thanks for all your work on this site.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Miriam Wade said:


> I've never been on Facebook. On RTF I miss Joe S., Lisa van Loo, Jerry (RIP), Vickie Lamb & soooo many others. That said- I have no doubt there are folks waiting in the wings for Honcho's story. I hope you can indulge us because everyone would gain something from it.
> 
> M


Ya know, those are some people that posted when I first joined. I just didn't realize that they weren't posting anymore. That's a shame.

Personally, I'm on here daily and love the site. Thanks! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi Chris,

I lurk alot, post occasional, reply some. I don't even have a facebook account, don't intend to. I too have noticed a lot of new faces. An indication that there are people new to FT's and HT's out there searching for support and help. 

It is our duty to offer encouragement and sound advice when offered the opportunity. I prefer to use PM's much of the time to do just that. 

Since, I do not have the time and resources to follow my dogs to every event, I find the event information invaluable in keeping up with how things are going.

I have been checking by RTF for a long time. I can't remember when I first signed on, but I do know that RTF ws in it's infantcy.

Keep up the good work Chris. All of us appreciate the Site and your work on it.

Thank you.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Bustin' said:


> I personally check RTF 3 times a day, and will NEVER get on Face book!


Me too. But I do keep getting requests to friend people I don't know. RTF doesn't bother me that way. RTF is fine as is.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


 
I think ED hits it on the head. I have felt this way for some time and many of the old timers have told me the same. RTF have a big increase in the number of new members, many of whom have little to no knowlege of retriever training and yet they are experts on everything retriever. I know for a fact that many of us stopped giving advice for this reason. That is not to say that anyone in unwelcome to give advice but you should know your limitations.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> So, after being asked by a buddy if I thought it was ironic that folks were telling folks on RTF that folks are no longer using RTF, but using Facebook instead, I took a look at something.
> 
> Since December of 2009, which is as far back as our metrics tool can take me, RTF has averaged over 600,000 hits per day or over 18 million hits per month.
> 
> ...


I spent at least an hour on RTF last night using the search feature. I didn't post. My posting has gone way down because of busyness. I have just time to get on here and check what is going on, but not really enough to post much. I read this thread and it made me feel a little guilty for not trying to help more with the new folks' questions. You know you see that thread topic that has been posted 1,000 times and you just don't open it.

Turning over a new leaf regards,


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Marty and I are patiently waiting on the third chapter of the Honcho story. 

lesa c


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

First of all I want to thank Chris A., Vicky T., Lainee (aka FOM) and all the others that created, moderate and keep RTF going for the rest of us. It's a thankless job in your spare time and I, for one, really appreciate it. Your effort provides a home away from home for so many with the same addicition and your dedication to the sport and to retrievers is priceless.

I've been on RTF for several years. I read and lurk more than I post. Momma always told me that was why God gave me two eyes, two ears and only one mouth. I've been able to learn allot from numerous discussions, search on issues I was having, laugh allot at other comments and threads (thanks Ken, Moosegooser, Badbullgator and others!), keep up with events and dogs across the country, find great deals on training equipment, keep up with great breedings and meet many new friends across the country and even north of the border. RTF is a special place that Facebook or any other social networking site could NEVER replace.

That being said, I DO miss the valuable input of many more experienced posters. I think they are still out there, but don't post as much anymore. It seems that many newcomers know it all and are more than willing to jump in, dole out the advice and poo-poo words of wisdom from those who have been there and done that for several years or decades. As Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock would put it... these folks are indefintely stuck in Phase 2. Perhaps with time, they will learn that just because they were blessed with 10 fingers that doesn't mean they have to use them as much as their two eyes and ears.

I only hope that more Phase 3 trainers will start posting again and ignore the blather of the others. Your input is highly valued by many on here and helps to make RTF the best dog training site on the Internet!

As for Dr. Ed.... More of us than you know have been patiently waiting on the 3rd installment of Honcho's story. It's a timeless account that many newcomers may also appreciate. Time to get typing!

Dan


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Thanks for sharing the storys of the great dogs you have shared time with I for one look foreward to more in the future.
________
Depakote lawyer


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Facebook's format is not conducive to extensive and constructive discussions and arguments.

One could speculate those who choose Facebook exclusively over a Forum are trying to keep everything they say and read in platitudes.


----------



## Bill A (Jan 17, 2008)

Facebook could just go away if you ask me. My wife uses it to post new pics of the baby so the family will leave us alone  

RTF is great and I wouldn't have it change. I haven't been around too long and even I keep seeing a ton of new faces. Would love to be more active but the new kid has taken a ton of time away from me.

Love the people and info. Thanks everyone for the help over the last 2 years.

No need to change a thing Chris.

Bill


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I have been around for a while but am finding a lot of the same things again and again. I also was fond of guts site because some great discussion about rules, cheating SOR RAC and AKC were voiced. RTF sometimes has a quick brush with some of this stuff but is very reserved. I also am not interested in helping someone come up with a name for their dog, or giving advice only to be debated. Its become quite vanilla and has no drama. Maybe everything that could be already has been discussed. As for FB I do see lots of new retriever folks everyday. I just think FB is growing. I dont think anything serious has been discussed of FB. I also miss when folks get used to wacked for being stupid, the talk about beavers, swishy clothes and summer fur trimming. All things change I guess. 

BTW I would like to read Honcho 3


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I dont know if its relevant but a Sign Forum I belong to has a " No holds barred " section. You have to be a member to see it and have sections like religion, politics, noob rants and so on. The only thing not allowed is porn or personal threats.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

As a new trainer, this forum has been invaluable to me. Just yesterday, I decided to search for threads started by RetrieversONLINE, and WOW! What a wealth of information! Yeah, you have to sift through a lot of posts from people who don't like to use the search feature, but I haven't found a better online resource yet. 

I really enjoy threads about the great retrievers and trainers, both of the past and present (yes, I too want to read Honcho III). I think these threads keep a tradition and heritage alive, as newbies like me learn about these giants of the game.

I also enjoy posts by the old-timers. How cool is it to be able to interact with the authors of our favorite training materials and their contemporaries? Amy Dahl, Evan Graham, Dr. Ed, Dennis Voigt, the list goes on and on. 

How many people besides me have found a training group in their area because of this forum?

No, the forum isn't dying, but if those with more experience stop posting, I am convinced that a rich heritage will be lost. Please don't throw the baby out with the bathwater! We need you!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Never been on Facebook or Myspace. Like RTF just the way it is!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> Never been on Facebook or Myspace. Like RTF just the way it is!


Just keep reading and you will find the similarity (to Facebook) is striking. 

RTF is becoming the doggie version of Facebook (where people post pictures of their children and their daily activities as though someone was really interested in what they did this morning or where they went shopping)....


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I've been waiting for Honcho III for a long time. I really do hope to see it some day. That is a "value added" type of post IMO.

As for my usage, my posts are down here I'm sure. I never was a thread starter much, but like to learn by reading or to help those who know less than I do (a man's got to know his limitations), but there are only so many times you can tell people how to prepare for their first junior test before you just say "oh, heck, let someone else tell him." Unfortunately I'm not training my dog right now and didn't get to run a single hunt test all spring, so I've got no training questions or problems to bring to the board. I do think we must be in a summer swoon of sorts.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> I have been around for a while but am finding a lot of the same things again and again. I also was fond of guts site because some great discussion about rules, cheating SOR RAC and AKC were voiced. RTF sometimes has a quick brush with some of this stuff but is very reserved. I also am not interested in helping someone come up with a name for their dog, or giving advice only to be debated. Its become quite vanilla and has no drama. Maybe everything that could be already has been discussed. As for FB I do see lots of new retriever folks everyday. I just think FB is growing. I dont think anything serious has been discussed of FB. I also miss when folks get used to wacked for being stupid, the talk about beavers, swishy clothes and summer fur trimming. All things change I guess.
> 
> BTW I would like to read Honcho 3


Steve, feel free to start topics that interest you. I'm pretty sure you will get some takers.

Maybe an "all pitbulls must die" thread could be resurrected! 

I won't post any pictures of my kids cuddling on the floor with our rescue pit.

How's the rotator cuff recovering?

One of my colleagues just had rotator cuff surgery and is going through the ecstasy. I recently ran a trial where one of the handlers from your part of the country (I'm sure you know him) has a torn RC. He said he was hoping he could false line his gal a bit to one side and be sure to give all one-armed casts. He wanted to keep his bad arm down at his side the whole time!

Chris


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

No more GDG on the main forum would get it back on track.

john


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Just keep reading and you will find the similarity (to Facebook) is striking.
> 
> RTF is becoming the doggie version of Facebook (where people post pictures of their children and their daily activities as though someone was really interested in what they did this morning or where they went shopping)....


Dr. Ed,

RTF will continue to cycle. 

I really wish you would do Honcho III!

Chris


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

My opinion and general statments, as a someone new to this sport and frequents this site, is this:
1.) I got into the sport through this site. It allowed me to find a pro in my area which converted me from someone who wanted just a meat dog to someone who wanted more.
2.) I agree, get the goofy stuff and the GDG off the main page. It's a public forum so post what you want but not on the main page. As a note my opinion is all the "name my dog" threads are considered goofy. Not saying don't do it just not on the main page. Why, because all that stuff gets "dog" threads pushed further and further down the list and often never commented on or lost.
3.) For me, this site is great for non-training information like health, and "has anyone experienced this before". If I followed Graham then this site would be priceless and to be honest worth paying $20 or so a year for. However, I follow Lardy so I get my training advice from the Pro I use. Maybe we could get Lardy to be as active as Evan. It is a great way to sell his product. Don't get me wrong, I learn a lot by reading training post but I am so new I don't know if it works with my dog. This is why I get my training advice from one person.
4.) I love the high quality photos that people like David Gibson post. You would not want to lose that by discouraging "here is a picture of my dog and kid" post.

That's all I can think of right now. I don't know how to orgainze it. Maybe you create a "training" tab and "health" tab, etc.. but that seems like a lot of work and monitoring.

Oh, and I've never been on facebook so I don't know how it compares to RTF. I do know that I am not interested in becoming a member.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Comparing Facebook to RTF is riduculous. I haven't read all 10 pages of posts, but they are totally different uses.

I have Facebook, and it gives me the ability to share photos of my daughter with my family. I wouldn't do that on RTF.

I go to RTF for updates on events, learning, and seeing how other people are dealing with the same dog issues I am dealing with

I wouldn't bag on either use of the internet. I like Facebook, and if somebody wants to talk about something mundane, let them. Nobody puts a gun to anybody's head to force them to read it. 

I think that RTF may need a small change here and there, as it is needed, but there are no major fixes needed. I look at it daily, and if I don't, its because I am busy with life and not Facebook.

Loren


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've only been on site a couple of years now and this site has become my "Go To" resource for training and lab resources! I don't see how you could favor Facebook to RTF. My philosophy is to go to a dedicated forum on whatever particular subject I am interested in, not a social networking site!!.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Interesting thread...

First, I appreciate the time some have put forth in developing RTF. Especially Chris.

Second, I regret not sticking with RetrieverTalk.net but I've regretted several things in life. That's life.

Third, my posts have been infrequent simply because my lack of interest in the FT game. I do not compete due to my obligations therefor my interest isn't there.

Last, I have learned that my personality doesn't come across well through words on a forum. I am who I am and will always say what I feel. But unfortunately some take written words out of context and draw a conclusion about me as a person without shaking my hand.

Most will be surprised to know that KG and I grew close in conversation outside of RTF. In fact, I need to call him and say hello.

Most will also be surprised that Chris and I have had good conversation along with ruthless PM's at times.

But at the end of the day, people are people. Some make decisions, some don't. Some are loved, some are hated.

All I want to be is "real". I've found very few "real" ones within the game.

So, rather than "shock gobble the roost"... I've let you folks have your fun of late.

P.S.

I do miss Dr. Aycock at times. He's mad at me right now but that's because what I wrote about earlier. Sometimes what is written is misunderstood.

Last but not least...remember...money changes everything.

Have a bitchin' summer regards,


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

I just drove 2000 miles stayed a 3 KOA's with my three dogs-no problems and it is raining-ha who gives a s----
Well any way I'm a major lurker and will be for---RTF rules
Oh and I have connection in Texas-take note Dr. Ed Honcho III needs to be posted!
FB ??
John


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I really wish you would do Honcho III!
> 
> Chris


perhaps when I finish mowing my little 40 acres an hour at a time with a six foot bush hog, when the Canadian geese goslings that were hatched on my pond this spring have fledged so I can spray herbicides, and I recover from that pesky case of writer's block that has been plaguing me I will get on with it

I know some think geese are a nuisance but having lived at my current location for 26 years I was thrilled to find that a pair of Canadians decided to set up house keeping at my place, regrettably they only hatched 2 (2 eggs never hatched) but it has been very exciting to watch the adults parent them, take them for hikes around my property, even visiting my yard which is about 400 yards from the area they nested on. My fence is pretty much coyote proof but I worried about them every day especially when they were tiny goslings. They are now about the size of a Mallard and seem to be doing quite well. When the goose was sitting on the eggs the gander would go off, sometimes for hours but since the hatch both parents are always present, almost everywhere they walk or swim the two goslings are between the adults.

I call my place my little wildlife sanctuary, the geese are this year's addition to squirrels, rabbits, Cardinals, Whitewing doves, Mourning doves, and many species of song birds, and my my favorites the hummingbirds.

And my 3 young field trial dogs are in Colorado for the summer waiting for me to get up there and run them in some field trials and hoping that this time next year I might be working a short week so I'll have time to train them myself. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot Honcho's Story Part III......;-).....I'll work on it, I promise

see, I can post just people on Facebook do.......except for the lack of pictures, maybe I'll post some pictures of my resident geese, surely no one has seen pictures of Canadian goose goslings.......mine are truly unique..;-)


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

EdA said:


> Just keep reading and you will find the similarity (to Facebook) is striking.
> 
> RTF is becoming the doggie version of Facebook (where people post pictures of their children and their daily activities as though someone was really interested in what they did this morning or where they went shopping)....


Dear Dr. Ed, How are you? I was wondering if you could help me find a definition for the word curmudgeon? 

Oh wait! found one: a crusty irascible cantankerous old person full of stubborn ideas 

Keep on trucking you old curmudgeon regards, :wink:


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

john fallon said:


> No more GDG on the main forum would get it back on track.
> 
> john


I think thats an excellent idea, it worked when they too POTUS off the main board


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Leddyman said:


> Dear Dr. Ed, How are you? I was wondering if you could help me find a definition for the word curmudgeon?
> 
> Oh wait! found one: a crusty irascible cantankerous old person full of stubborn ideas
> 
> Keep on trucking you old curmudgeon regards, :wink:


you were kinda OK until you invoked the "O" word, not on my approved list, not really cantakerous either, perhaps opinionated, stubborn, or one who doesn't suffer fools would have been better choices...;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.


I would absolutely *love* to read Honcho 3. I've read 1 & 2 numerous times. Today I read them again.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use facebook to see who from high school has put on more weight than I have, and little else. I've been lurking more on the training side and posting less, as I have far more to learn than to offer at this point. Thanks to Janitor and Mods...

If it ain't broke regards....
dave


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Dr Ed!!

You are my Hero!

Gooser


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

Brad said:


> Face book sucks I think. Its all about people telling everyone their going to bed, or I saw a good movie, I have the sweetest spouse, Ive had a hard day at work, Im sitting on my back porch sipping wine etc.etc.etc.
> Dosent make since to me.



eggzachery. facebook is for teh wimmens.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.
> 
> Lurking More And Posting Much Less Regards


Perhaps that is true Ed, but Honcho III would mean so much to those of us who have been around the block here a time or two. Hint, hint...


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Melanie!
> 
> ALL IN FAVOR OF GOOSER BEIN THE RTF VILLAGE IDIOT YELL HERE ,,HERE!!


Here, here!!!


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> I think ED hits it on the head. I have felt this way for some time and many of the old timers have told me the same. RTF have a big increase in the number of new members, many of whom have little to no knowlege of retriever training and yet they are experts on everything retriever. I know for a fact that many of us stopped giving advice for this reason. That is not to say that anyone in unwelcome to give advice but you should know your limitations.


A very good friend and a very good retriever trainer once told me that you can learn something about training retrievers from everyone. Even someone with very little experience who basically doesn't have a clue can come up with some brillient snippet of information or experience occasionally if your receptive to hearing. 

I don't buy the reasoning for old timers not giving advice now, because in the early days of RTF (when I was lurking) there was still lots of bad advice being dispensed.....lots. I'm sure everyone (including the RTF oldtimers) has at one time dispensed poor advice based on their knowlege and experience to date. 

We all have the ability to filter information and consider the source. On almost every thread there is good information posted and some that's just "out to lunch" ............it's just the way it is. 

The game evolves and the methods change...........what was once the gospel on how to train dogs is now dark ages mentality. Remember the cattle prod, the quirk, the rat shot and the mindless brutality that was once the norm? 

Nothing has changed here except for some new members posting more often and some old ones posting not so much.

Bottom line is...............its just the internet. JMHO


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I think both can coexist and compliment the other. I finally gave in and joined Facebook. It is great for reconnecting with old friends from across the country. I am "friends" with numerous dog people but the exchanges are not solely about dog issues. I did reconnect with Jane Sutter on Facebook who I went to college with and just so happens to have won a National Amateur Field Championship.


----------



## 1NarlyBar (Jul 10, 2008)

EdA said:


> The crowd has changed, review who posts today versus 5 years ago, that's the nature of the beast, not good or bad just the way things are, Honcho III would mean little to the 2010 RTF crowd.



Been told the Honcho story numerous times. But in all honesty, you have a much better way with your words. 

besides,

not all of us even knew about the internet in 2005.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

As my 25 year old sister-in-law says people over 50 shouldnt be on facebook. 

I didnt read all 12 pages of posts so forgive me if someone else has said this. 

You cant compare RTF to facebook. RTF is a forum type site that people come to to exchange info, ideas, etc..

Facebook is good for social networking and playing games. Sure you can create an RTF page but it wont have the search functionality you have here. You cant always send a private message to someone due to privacy settings. 

My only problem with forum type sites is the posting of pictures/videos.. This platform wasnt really made for that use. 

I dont think RTF is dead.. Not at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ccm352 said:


> people over 50 shouldnt be on facebook.


Absolutely! They shouldn't be able to run field trials either! Or skinny dip for that matter!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> I know some think geese are a nuisance but having lived at my current location for 26 years I was thrilled to find that a pair of Canadians decided to set up house keeping at my place, regrettably they only hatched 2 (2 eggs never hatched) but it has been very exciting to watch the adults parent them, take them for hikes around my property, even visiting my yard which is about 400 yards from the area they nested on. My fence is pretty much coyote proof but I worried about them every day especially when they were tiny goslings. They are now about the size of a Mallard and seem to be doing quite well. When the goose was sitting on the eggs the gander would go off, sometimes for hours but since the hatch both parents are always present, almost everywhere they walk or swim the two goslings are between the adults.
> 
> I call my place my little wildlife sanctuary, the geese are this year's addition to squirrels, rabbits, Cardinals, Whitewing doves, Mourning doves, and many species of song birds, and my my favorites the hummingbirds.


We had the good fortune of 5 goslings this year, but about 3 nights ago 3 were gone & last night they finished them off. They just would not stay away from a next door pond that is all running water. This morning I saw a coyote where they would rest during the day & when I yelled at him 2 more came out of the grass.

In February we had about 20 widgeon come in, which increased to 50 over time, including a Eurasian widgen. They started leaving around the 1st of May & were all gone within a week. I'm with you on the wildlife & we also have Band Tails come to our bird feeder, with elk & deer pruning our fruit trees. 

As for the subject of the thread - I think RTF works well, I appreciate the professional info that is available on the forum. A lot is elementary but, everyone has to learn somewhere. There are those that I try to read the majority of their postings.

& if one wants a diversion, they can always come to POTUS Place & either contribute or get their *$* handed to them. Though one group is having to dig really hard to come up with anything to take to the bank . 

Chris - had my RC done in mid January, can't believe how well it has gone, & I'm a fairly old dog, so my heal time is a little longer. When one does it, be sure they get a doc who knows the latest techniques.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Interesting thread...
> 
> First, I appreciate the time some have put forth in developing RTF. Especially Chris.
> 
> ...


Change your settings, ccm352....you should be seeing about four pages instead of 12....and folks under 30 need to be careful about making observations about what other folks "shouldn't do" when most of those under 30 haven't lived enough life to make an informed judgement. Just sayin'.....;-)

Gut, my man, except for a couple of lines in that post, you covered EVERYTHING I thought to say during my reading of the 118 posts prior to mine....and that doesn't surprise me one bit. Most of the folks posting here now don't know anything of our making asses of ourselves about things that aren't worth remembering now...and I hope most everyone else has forgotten them. Spending a weekend judging 70+ Amateur dogs at North Texas with you taught me everything I need to know about Ken Guthrie, the man. You've got your priorities in the right place, IMHO.

I found several strings from your old site that I printed off way back when for one reason or another...and for my own sake, I'm glad they evaporated into cyberspace. I typed a LOT of things that I wish I hadn't, both there and here. I owe some apologies that I'll some day get to deliver in person. 

Chris has created a site that is a sustaining resource for the sport of retrievers. Everyone that posts here contributes to that resource, largely for the good. I don't see this site becoming any less of a resource because of ANY other site, regardless of its appeal. I've lurked and checked out the site every few days. I've seen a couple of interesting threads but nothing that my posting on would add anything to. There's an ebb and flow in "society"...this site is a "society" of sorts...new people move in, seasoned folks move on...it's all good! 

I still love the retriever game, warts and all. I'd like to see more AKC licensed retriever clubs become AKC Member retriever clubs so that the sport would have a larger voice in the AKC Delegate body. Perhaps someday soon I'll have another competitive dog and will be "out there" week in and week out like I was not long ago...time will tell. Until then, keep posting...someone out there needs to know what YOU know! ;-)

k g


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Some of my favorites are the show versus field or British vs American. Pure entertainment! Throw in some stories of the greats from people who stood next to them and it only gets better. 


Melanie for president I mean "felony"
________
LovelyWendie


----------



## DAISYISMYDOG (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope RTF isnt goin anywhere. I love RTF. Listening to everyone ask questions and see all the responses give me confidence with training my pup. I know if somethin happens and I dont know why, you guys and gals can point me in the right direction. I know Im an extreme rookie and I have tons to learn and I hope I havent contributed to anyone leaving RTF.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> you covered EVERYTHING I thought to say


Even the part about "havin' a bitchin' summer"?


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread has done a pretty good job of upping the hit count  

Doesn't use facebook no mo, regards


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

MoJo said:


> Perhaps that is true Ed, but Honcho III would mean so much to those of us who have been around the block here a time or two. Hint, hint...


NOT TRUE Ed! Simply NOT true. 

I wasn't here back then but spend an all but excessive amount of time reading on the history, the dogs and the people involved. None of that happens on this board, except when someone like you provides interesting content! 

You are right in that I'm sure, having been on these boards fore about 10 years now, that the audience has evolved and the majority of original posters probably haven't hung on long term. That doesn't; however, mean that the new posters are any less enthusiasts of the sport. 

The funny thing about FT seems to be that those with 30 years in and several dogs, who compete week in week out, don't seem to think that the guy with 5 years in, 1 dog in a plastic crate and an old pickup are serious about training or loving a dog. Nothing could be further from the truth. I love my dog like you loved Honcho, and he, despite having no titles beyond SH, is no less dog in my world. Yes, people come and go, but some on these boards seem to have the attitude that those they don't know from 20 years before the board are not worth the effort of educating. I'm sure some aren't, but those that are students of this game appreciate the effort folks like yourself put in to nurture us. 

Yea sure, we have our off base viewpoints from time to time and make arguements that hold no water, but what passionate college student hasn't done thet?

Not only am I interesting in Honcho III for the historical education, if I might smooch your buns a bit, you're a pretty good writer and the story is very engaging.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Lets see...From Tuesday evening when this was posted to now, Thursday morning, there have been over 5500 views and 123 posts.....yeah I guess RTF is dead.

Thanks for giving us a place to hang out, Chris. 

Have I mentioned that I hate facebook? I started on it a couple of months ago at the urging of family members and friends who were intimating that I was becoming fossilized in my communications. My first post there was that I hate facebook....The other day my daughter posted 6 photos of her son at the beach on facebook and "tagged" them to me. I dont' know what "tagging" means except that I got an email notification for each photo and for every comment of "Isn't he cute?" or "I Love his curly hair." that were posted by her umpteen many friends. I hate facebook....

Have I mentioned that I hate facebook?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Even the part about "havin' a bitchin' summer"?


_Especially_ that part! ;-)

k g


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

K G said:


> _Especially_ that part! ;-)
> 
> k g


 
Damn he lives.....I thought old KG had gone all facebook on us


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

Think I know the problem… societal values 
We as a society tend to always “compare”, to equate something has to compete with each other. That there is a “versus” between everything. That in life there is “one choice”, an either this or that mentality. . Everything is not mutually exclusive…

Just like training of dogs. There is the E-collar camp and the non E-Collar camp; that those who subscribe to one method often do not empathize another point of view. Or many other aspects and “styles” or methods of training. It is always “x vs. y”. Same with RTF vs. Facebook. Note the “vs.”. How society is socially “programmed” to think…

Charlie


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Spoken like a true PHD;-)


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

Unfortunately… so true how society thinks…
Look at threads like
E-Collar vs. Amish style training methods
Field Trials vs. Hunt Tests
And the ever popular threads like Chessies vs. Labs vs. Goldens…
Oh wait, this is an EXCEPTION…
Everyone Knows that Chessies Rule…

Charlie


----------

